# Upcoming Thomas de Hartmann Activity



## Marquis

Performance of de Hartmann's Violin Sonata by Elan Sicroff and Katharina Paul - Saturday, January 30th, 2010 at St. John's, Smith Square (London).

YouTube- Towards the First Dawn

Tickets: http://www.sjss.org.uk/

New release of de Hartmann material in early 2010:

YouTube- The Music of Thomas de Hartmann

More info: http://www.sicroff.com


----------

